# Modbus PLC 750-8202



## sadik (21 März 2016)

Hallo
Ich will mit Modbus experimentieren aber habe einige probleme.
Ich bekomme beim deployment in codesys folgende fehlermeldung :

Folgende Funktion konnte nicht eingebungen werden:
ETHERNET_CLIENT_CLOSE
ETHERNET_CLIENT_CLOSEinit
.....

Folgende Bibs habe ich im Projekt hinzugefügt:
Ethernet.lib
ModbusEthernet04
mod_com.lib


Der Code:

TON1(IN:= KOMMU_E2.xREADY, PT:= T#0.1s);
KOMMU_E2(
strIP_ADDRESS:='192.12.3.2',
wPORT:= 502,
bUNIT_ID:= 3,
bFUNCTION_CODE:= 16#03,
wREAD_ADDRESS:= 30053,(*Modbus-Adr. der Slave-Eingänge(%IW0...%IW5)*)
wREAD_QUANTITY:= 2,
ptREAD_DATA:= ADR(Receive_Data),
wWRITE_ADDRESS:= 16#0200,(*Modbus-Adr. der Slave-Ausgänge(%QW0...%QW2)*)
wWRITE_QUANTITY:= 3,
ptSEND_DATA:= ADR(Transmit_Data),
xSTART:= TON1.Q,
xRESET:= ,
tTIME_OUT:= ,
wERROR=> ,
xREADY=> ,
bRESPONSE_UNIT_ID=> );
(*2. Etage: Büro 1, Beleuchtung*)
(*Slave-Eingänge (Receive_Data) lesen*)
DI_WORD_0:= Receive_Data[0];(*Slave %IX0.0...%IX0.15*)


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (21 März 2016)

Hallo sadik,

die ModbusEthernet04.lib ist auf dem PFC (8202) nicht lauffähig.
Für dieses Gerät müsstest du die WagoLibModbus_IP_01.lib nutzen.
Alternativ kannst du auch einfach den neuen Modbus-Konfigurator (ab CoDeSys 2.3.9.47) verwenden.


----------



## sadik (22 März 2016)

Hallo 

Gibt es dazu auch ein Bespiel mit ModbusEthernet04 musste man TON1(IN:= KOMMU_E2.xREADY, PT:= T#0.1s); aufrufen um jede Sek Nachricht zu schicken ?


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (22 März 2016)

Hallo sadik,

ein Beispiel findest du in unserem Anwendungshinweis a300003.

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?action=search&frontendId=frontendGeneral_cms_de&lang=de-de&q=A300003#appnotedetails2857839318163612374


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 August 2021)

Gelöscht, sollte in einen anderen Thread.


----------

